# Weird CA experience



## coach (Apr 7, 2005)

Yesterday, I turned my first BOW pen.  I had a hard time with the sanding so I had to make a save.  I decided to put a CA finish on it to help get some small scratches out.  When I started turning with the CA on it I had a reaction.  My eyes and nose started burning really bad.  Then my throat started burning and I was almost choking.  Very weird.  I guess that will have to be why I don't use a CA finish.  Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 7, 2005)

CA can be tough on the system, no doubt!  I always run my dc when I use CA.  My reaction isn't as bad, but really burns my eyes.  If you don't have a dc yet, try running a fan across the lathe when using CA.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 7, 2005)

Coach thats the main reason that I started experimenting with Enduro.  CA was making me so sick that it was either find a new finish or give up pen making all together.  I even have a hard time using CA to glue tubes in the blanks and you know that I'm not exposed to it for long for that.  It does help to use either the vacume or dust collector but I figured that its just better to use something else.

Wayne


----------



## woodscavenger (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have a dust collector.  I put my wide mouth attachement on my shop vac and sit it right under the spinning mandrel.  I use this while sanding and applying my finish.  It takes all the fumes away so I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## coach (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm just going to use friction pollish and shellawax.  I'm too young to be damaging my health making pens.  I don know, I don't want that feeling again!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Coach; hopefully Enduro or another finish will give you good results!  Please let us know what you finally wind up using.


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 7, 2005)

I recomend using a DC and a dust hood. At least use a small fan to circulate and dilute the air so you don't breath the concentrated fumes. Your body reacts to the exposure for a reason.


----------



## Chuck C (Apr 7, 2005)

I've started to use a respirator, looks like the same one that Richard Raffan uses on his "Turning Boxes"  video.  It's comfortable and didn't take long to get used to. It fits under my face shield when I have to use it. Got it at woodcraft (Toxic Dust Respirator #141621) with 15% off sale.  Have since used it for a couple of other applications like spraying for weeds in the yard.


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, that CA can be really nasty sometimes. I get burning sometimes. I am not too sure, but I am probably too old for it to make much difference in my lifes length.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swm6500_
> <br />Yes, that CA can be really nasty sometimes. I get burning sometimes. I am not too sure, but I am probably too old for it to make much difference in my lifes length.



I wouldn't bet on it, at fifty five I'm hoping for a few more so I'm not taking any chances.

Wayne


----------



## wicook (Apr 7, 2005)

I, too, react to CA when there's significant amounts of it exposed to the air, Coach. However, my reactions aren't nearly as pronounced as Wayne's. I use CA for relatively few things these days -- Gorrila Glue for the tubes, shellac for the sanding sealer, either Shellawax or Crystal Coat several layers deep for the main finish, then top it off with Ren Wax.


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't for the life of me understand this penturner's obsession with CA glue as a finish. There are a number of proven wood finishes easier to apply, look just as good (in my opinion better), far more pleasent to work with, and they don't have the health hazards. Forty plus years of woodworking, and I had never heard of using CA as a finish until I visited here and the Yahoo penturners group. It's not something I would ever use as a finish. But...to each his/her own.

Now, I'm going to get in the bunker and ride out the incoming.[]


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 8, 2005)

I just started using CA because I thought everybody was recommending it as the best long lasting and cheap finish!  You're scaring me guys!

How 'bout somebody making up a poll to determine the most approved finish, finish method, or finishing substance.  Or the worst?  Oops![8]  This isn't gonna start a war, is it?

I would guess some of us JUNIORS, besides me, are getting a bit concerned about this subject......  We rely on you SENIORS for advice.  Can we reach a consensus on what's best and safest? []


----------



## driften (Apr 8, 2005)

Thats the deal.... I don't think there is a "best" finish. Each finish has its +'s and -'s.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 8, 2005)

In this case, it seems Coach was attempting to stabilize the surface more than finish... In any event, is CA the "ONLY" way to stabilize the wood on the lathe?  If there is an alternative, I sure would like to hear about it!  I'm guessing it would have to be something thin enough to penetrate, right?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 8, 2005)

CA is NOT toxic.  CA is NOT carcinogenic.  It IS a eye and airway irritant.  Check out the EPA and OSHA reports.  Here's one. http://www.epa.gov/chemrtk/ethycyan/c14202rt.pdf

As for the best finish, there is no best finish.  There are more threads on this site about best finishes than you can shake a stick at.  You might want to check out these two recent posts.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4566
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4482

Better yet, read the entire Finishing Forum.  There's a wealth of valuable information in the posts.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 8, 2005)

I DON'T CARE what OSHA says, SOME PEOPLE have bad nasty reactions to CA.  You keep posting what the EPA and OSHA reports say but that doesn't take away the FACT that some individuals have problems with CA.  My God, do you read everything that you read?  There are thousands of people who are dead now because the Government said that something was safe which was not.  

Wayne


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 8, 2005)

[V]<b>CRAP!</b>[V]

I didn't mean to start anything here!  I was just alarmed on hearing Coach's sitrep![:0]  I'd heard some other "stuff"  about <b>CA</b>!  And I was concerned! 

I appreciate the reminder about the "Finishing" section, <b>Lou</b>.  Ya know sometimes I get overwhelmed by the wealth of information here and seem to forget "How" to use it all!  Sorry!

I, also, agree, <b>Wayne</b>, that, if you're one of the folks that don't fit the National Average, it doesn't much matter how reassuring that statistician's report is.

But since we're here to share info and help each other, let's not forget that!  We aren't Government Crusaders or Anarchists(No Matter what some folks think!); We're <b>PENMAKERS</b>![^][}][^]


----------



## Fred in NC (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't like USING CA as a finish.  Like Lou said, there are many options.  To each his/her own.


----------



## tomwojeck (Apr 8, 2005)

IMHO, I think the best finish is the one that you (you in general not anyone specific) can successfully apply, and then feel proud enough that you would give/sell the pen to someone.  

Some people here are extremely proficient at CA, so that makes it best for them.  Some are allergic or just can't seem to master it (I fall into this category) well enough to use it or just don't like it.  

These people use other techniques.  

I think the one thing that most people will agree on is that whatever method you use, the most important thing is how well you sand your blanks.  If you can get the scratches out, you're well on your way to a nice looking pen.  ( I think I read that on Russ' web site).


----------



## wayneis (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry Bob, But the way our system works is that until enough people get sick or die then nothing is done and the Government always says that there is no harm.  When you have been affected personaly sometimes it gets to you.  I'm not going to get into specifics but I've lost more friends than I can count to this type of thing.  To me when so many individuals get sick using something then there is a problem.  Just maybe the EPA and OSHA hasn't done enough testing or maybe they don't even know that the problem exsists, after all, CA was invented as a glue not a finish and maybe prolonged exposure is not good for anyone.

Wayne


----------

